# mwc



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

Who can tell me someting more about mwc watches?

how good are they?

thanks,

Gregor


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

As far as I know MWC are not military issue watches at all. They are just copies.

The quality looks ok but I have never handled one.

PS. No links please to commerial sites.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks,

I bought one on the internet, (on an auction) and alltough the watch looks good, I have my doubts about its quality...

for example...the hands to mark hours and minutes are not luminous...

hard to tell the time when you are in the dark...

maybe I bought a imitation...but...who would want to make imitations of this brand?????

well.... the watch looks good,

and it is waterproof...

anyone who knows more..let me know.

greetings,

Gregor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Gregor, welcome.

I don't know much about MWC, I would doubt they are genuine military issue though.

If you want a military issue quartz watch, the CWC G10 is the one to go for IMHO.

Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Gregor,

I have a M.W.C G10 style watch, which cost Â£30 of the Bay. I use it as a "beater" for work and it seems to take the knocks o.k The lume on mine is quite poor compared to my other watches. Other than that I can't fault it, for what it cost.

Some say they are issue watches but to poorer nations. They are aparently mentioned in Ziggy Wesolowsky's (who ever he is!!) book on military watches.

MIKE..


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

My Mwc seems to be okay...

alltough the luminous is poor...

also the stopwatch minute counter doesnt always return to zero after using,

maybe the next one will be a better known brand.

I am thinking of buying a poljot....

what's so special about the cwc g10, I noticed it's quit popular.

greetings,

gregor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Gregor,

The CWC G10 was procured by the MOD for use by service personnel when an accurate, rugged watch was needed. I believe they were procured between 1982 and 1999, but Iâ€™m not certain about this.

It has a hacking seconds hand to aid synchronisation. The movement is a jewelled ETA Swiss quartz movement and so is pretty accurate.

The case is brushed steel with a battery hatch, some watches had a snap on back but I donâ€™t know if these were â€œissueâ€. The crystal is armoured acrylic that wonâ€™t shatter on impact. The water resistance was said to be 3atm on new watches (or refurbed ones) which is splash proof.

This link is the original Ministry spec for the watch:-

http://www.dstan.mod.uk/data/66/004/04000400.pdf

Hope this helps


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice watch indeed!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Gregor,

The lume on most of these with be useless. The Tritium dies after about 13 years, so if it matters get a recent one. I doubt the lume was fantastic in the first place, though.

That's assuming you want one, of course







If Roy can't get anymore ( only then) and you want one, I do know a UK site that has some. Mail me if you need to.

Regards,

Stan.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Mike

Any chance of a picture of your MWC, something like Stans picture for a side by side comparason?

I'm still trying to figure out if they are 'the real thing'

David


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

I have an image, but am still trying to find out how to get it shown here...

gregor


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi David,

I wish I could take a picture as good as Stan's









Will get the camera out and have a go.

Mike..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's MWC's G10, much the same except where the case meets the crystal. I think there are some with out the hexagonal bit. May be CWC asked them to change the case design!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And in close up


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah, Thanks Mike

Why is the crown out? Does it not go right in ?

and I see it has holes for to take off the pins.

David


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Dave,

The crown is out just to hack the seconds so I don't get the "two second hands effect" like on Stans picture. It has normal spring bars not fixed like CWC. Don't know why the holes go all the way though, I have an O&W Cougar the same so it's in good company!

MIKE..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That is a tip for the photographers among us.

Long exposure

David


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Mike, the holes go through so you can hoke your springbars out with a wee screwdriver, or if you are really fussy, a carbon fibre springbar tool( so as not to scratch the surface)

David


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

And thanks gregor for this MWC shot.

David


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Re: that last pic. Is that any good?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Sorry, my pictures are a bit wnak. But, I have to cope with the low level of lighting I have.

I will try to build a better light tent and get a high output daylight bulb.

The old Fuji doesn't do too bad a job, I hope.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Stan,

How about a simple flash?

it also freezes the second hand...

you could also consider to use more than one flash.

greetings,

gregor...

for other pictures than watch pictures...see www.gregorservais.nl

varies from travel to portrait to nude.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gregor,

Very good images, thank you.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Stan,

I was not slagging you photo off, just explaining why I had pulled the crown out. If you look on the first page of this post I did say "I wish I could take photos as good as Stan's"

I would never dream of criticiseing any one's photo, watch or whatever.

MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MWC , CWC what do they know.

Wait till you see the RWC (RLT Watch Co.) Military style Quartz.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Mike,

I'm the one who's not satisfied with my pictures  I can do better and should try a bit harder. I only have an anglepoise lamp and pretty small light tent, I'm always getting in someones way and have to work "small".

I know you weren't slagging me off, I was  I'm going to find a better light tent, if I'm going to take pictures and post them on the forum I should give it my best and not be so bloody lazy.

You gave no offense and non was taken, my friend.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

err,

Run that by me again please Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You'll have to wait a week Stan,









I'll have a sample then. Just designing the dial and deciding which hands to use.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Do you have a costing yet, Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

About Â£50 or less.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Please save me one. I won't let another RLT get away, I'll have the money back off the Vertex by then!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Will do but you hav'nt even seen it yet !


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If it's as nice as the RLT5, I won't go far wrong


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

wooow,

I am getting curious now,

where can I find some pics of these watches?

gregor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gregor, try this link, my friend.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?

s=f0aff7824b06b0bf4d429b19b740714a&showtopic=1918&hl=rlt+watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry, that didn't work


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Roy

How about a homage to the Sekio Chrono as issued to RN helicopter crew in the 1980's / sametype of case, dial and hands but perhaps an ETA movement.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I think here is the answer to the origional question.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi David,

thanks for that picture.

wich mwc are we seeing.

at least now we know the South Africans use it.

it doesnt look very impressive...









or am I wrong?

Thanks again!

greetings,

Gregor


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Gregor

As you say, not very impressed.

At Â£20 it certainly is good enough and will do its job.

The case seems to me to be of aluminium as it is very light weight. Dimensionally it is the same as CWC except of course snap back.

Its dial is not as nice, the lum. being thinly applied and the words Swiss made absent.

But I had to buy it. Curiousity got the better of me!

Best Regards


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

David,

That MWC will probably run for years, it's a simple quartz after all. Most people chuck them away when the batteries go.









The CWC is a well tested watch that was an true military procurement by HM Forces. It is well made and tried and tested as a "forces" watch. The original specification should have demmanded greater water protection IMHO. Most CWC G10 quartz watches were buggered by water ingress, from what I've seen.

Shock damage was well handled by the G10, unless some big footed pongo stamped on it!

If you can find a nice G10  , you will see the difference between it and the MWC.

The RLT6 is a better made than the MWC, but costs more.

It comes down to want you want. An "issue" watch or a lookalike.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just for comparrison the movt in my ricoh "G10" style.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Paul

That is a nice looking job.

Looks like that will run for a long time.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Good movement!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

Stop taking the p**s.
















Nice Longines quartz.







Same movement?
















Sorry.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Was refering to the Ricoh movement Stan........and I meant, "good movement".

The Longines is a Swiss 7 jewel ETA quartz, so yes, good movement also!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry Griff,

Should have know it wasn't the Miyota.


----------

